# Sig request!!



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

request for a "Lion" Takeshi Inoue sig,

I find it be for the artist to choose color and pics.

All attemps will be repped and payout to the winner.

ready.set.go!!:thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I was trying some new things here so it won't hurt my feelings or anything if you don't like it much.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

i like it. repped. as usual just waiting to see if any others are gonna make one.

edit-must spread blah blah


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> i like it. repped. as usual just waiting to see if any others are gonna make one.
> 
> edit-must spread blah blah


Glad to hear it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I got one almost done, its just not quite finished.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

cant wait to see it dude./


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)




----------

